# Warning Ice Cubes and Ice Water - Long



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gayle. I had never heard of this before. I used to give Oakly ice quite often when he was teething. Guess we will be staying away from ice water now too. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How awful....Glad to hear the dog is ok.... I wonder how many vets know about this..... Ours was at adoption day and she was feeding the dogs ice.... not a lot... each one got 1 cube....and very small ones...


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lucy loves ice cubes and I was so gladly giving them to her. Not anymore. Now she must think I'm a real big, bad meanie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would never have thought of this being the outcome. i see so many owner handlers doing this in this summer heat down here.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm having a hard time with this. I put ice cubes in Daisy's water in the summer often. Never a problem. Lots of people give their dogs ice cubes. Never a problem.

There has to be more to it than this.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the great post Gayle. That is pretty incredible and I am sure glad the dog is okay and will recover fully. I give Brinks ice chips but not a lot at one time. She used to take an ice cube and play with it. But now she eats the ice chips but only a few. 
I agree with someone else though that there has to be more to this. It just doesnt seem right. I gave all my other dogs ice cubes for years without a problem of bloat. Maybe I just got lucky but I would love to know if there was something else going on.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the danger is with giving an _overheated_ dog ice cubes or ice water. That would make sense. That's what I'm reading anyway.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I give mine ice cubes all the time, that's so hard to believe


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think the danger is with giving an _overheated_ dog ice cubes or ice water. That would make sense. That's what I'm reading anyway.


I think your right on that. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau got bloat from drinking lots of water after being anxious from the vets office. He never got it from eating ice. He chews it up very small so I dont think he would get it from that. I think the dog being overheated and excited from the ring after a long time are more the causes. 
I appreciate the article but I wont stop feeding the ice to him.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

...this was in every puppy book i read.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I give mine ice cubes all the time too and have for years! I'll be really careful now - they will not get any ice or water until they have cooled down after exercise or when they are heated. I think, as other do, thats where the problem lies. I don't think there is harm in giving ice cubes to the dogs when they are not overheated

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow... I am glad that the dog is ok. Thanks for posting this Gayle. This may explain something...Jester used to be able to eat ice cubes as a little pup then one day we gave him one and he threw up minutes after. I didn't realize it was the ice cube that caused him to throw up until it happened again another day. We can't give him ice at all anymore because it will cause him to vomit instantly. One time though...I saw him swallow a small rock so I gave him a couple of ice cubes and minutes later...up came the rock along with the chewed ice cubes. It has to be some kind of muscle reaction to the instant cold. I thought it was a good idea at the time although I didn't know it could cause bloat...that is so scary!


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Finally, an answer as to why my golden vomits within minutes of eating an ice cube. He is seven years old, and for his whole life this has happened. I have given ice cubes to all my dogs, but Bear always had this vomiting reaction. My other dogs have had no such reaction...but I will not give any more ice cubes, just in case...


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

Sam if your dog vomits after eating an ice cube, that is reason enough not to give him any. 
But I saw that story about the ice cubes ice water elsewhere and decided for myself that it was not necessarily the temperature, but simply that there were factors which would have caused the bloat even if the water had been lukewarm. The dog was Rottie (Fineline Rottweilers ~ Baran ~), which is a large breed. Large, deep-chested breeds are susceptible to bloat if they get overheated and gulp down a huge amount of water.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

I dropped a whole tray of ice cubes just the other day, and was trying to get them up from all over the floor. They went every which way. Of course, Lucy the ice cube vacuum was scarfing a couple down that I hadn't quite gotten to yet. She then proceeded to vomit three times. She was so sick. That was proof enough for me to keep them away from her, for good.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

That's scary, Gayle! Kirby always comes running when he hears the ice clunk into my glass through the fridge door dispenser. They've never bothered him, though. No vomiting.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheesh, Gayle....poor Lucy!
Mine don't ever have any reaction, and love them. BUT since reading this thread...if they are really hot, I give them cool but not ice water...and no ice cubes if they are really hot.....then just one or two. Worry, worry, worry....:


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

My mothers friend lost her dog to bloat. Lots of exercise and then lots of water can = bloat. I give my little guy ice cubes all the time! a couple times i filled his dish with water + ice and he seemed to love it. I've always been Cautious enough to not let him drink too much water after walks. Marley vommited a few times after drinking too much water when he was a few months old.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with the bloat being associated with over heating and drinking alot of water/or eating.

My dogs get one ice cube when my husband is getting ice for his pop. It has never bothered them. of course they haven't exercised nor are overheated. I never allow my boys to run after eating or eat after running. or drink too much.

Besides we eat ice cubes all the time and it doesn't give us muscle spasms.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

My lab mix used to be able to eat ice, but now if she steals a cube that has fallen off floor, she vomits immediately!My golden, too! I fix myself a big thermos of ice water every a.m. and I am now careful not to drop any of the ice ( I use the ice dispenser on outside door of fridge), I do this usually right after their morning breakfast, so if they get one, breakfast is immediately all over my floors or rugs!It is a panic sometimes, I am yelling for them (especially my vacuumn cleaner lab) to not get any while I am frantically picking up off floor....probably funny to watch...........but for us, no more ice cubes........ being overheated has nothing to do with it at our house. It is interesting to know others have had this problem, and like I said, it used to be okay and then the immediate reaction, so I guess that means that it may be okay for your dog presently, but it could change without warning....... not really worth it!!

P.S. A little off topic..... but I occasionally give those frozen treats they have to lick (frosty paws) they have no similar reaction, maybe because it takes a few minutes to eat.... but I often wonder about brain freeze!They work on this frozen thing without taking a break, I am holding it for them,but I get to thinking of the fact that if I lick a cone that fast, I get instant brain freeze, they obviously don't seem fazed by it, I wonder if dogs can't get brain freeze, or is the food worth the pain to them and they just ignore it?????Just a passing thought.........


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's really scary. I give my cats ice to melt when I go away overnight. What's not good for the dogs are probably not good for the cats either. Am I wrong?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Lammer, that's very interesting. Daisy used to be able to eat ice cream with no problem at all. Now when I give her anything really cold, she'll eat it but she starts hacking right away afterwards. She doesn't throw up but there's definitely something going on now that wasn't going on when she was younger. I'm very curious about it and your post sounds very similar!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember reading this last summer....or the summer before, and there was a HUGE discussion about it on the forum it was posted on.

Most people feed their dogs ice cubes in the summer. I know we do. Not a lot, and we don't put them in the water bowl, but they do get one or two a day.

There are many factors that cause bloat.....and there was just another study from Purdue posted - about the risk factors....leading to another discussion.

Some of the issues are raised bowls, drinking too much water when exercised, exercising too soon before or after eating, wetting food with grain in the first 4 ingredients, eating food too fast, etc. etc. No where did it mention ice cubes.

I'll keep giving ice cubes now and then.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What causes an ice cream headache? 


I wonder if this explanation applies to dogs, too?

_Most people have experienced the dreaded ice cream headache at some point. You are minding your own business, eating something like an ice cream cone, a milk shake, a Slurpee, a snow cone... Then, suddenly you are hit with the most excruciating headache! Fortunately it only lasts about 30 seconds. 
So where does this headache come from? 

This article by Joseph Hulihan contains some great information. Here's a summary: When something cold touches the roof of your mouth on a hot day, it triggers a cold headache. The cause is a dilation of blood vessels in the head. The dilation may be caused by a nerve center located above the roof of your mouth -- when this nerve center gets cold, it seems to over-react and tries to heat your brain. _


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't give my dogs ice but not for the bloat issue that I am reading about here. What I have noticed however is that when my dogs are in the snow I can't keep them from eating some and this is always followed by an up-chuck. Interesting coincidence!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been giving Beau ice all the time. He actually stands and looks at the freezer when he wants some and seems to like them more than treats! I had asked the vet about it at his last appt. and she said it was fine. I will not give him any when he is overheated as a precaution and make sure he only gets one small one once and a while. Like it has been mentioned, I am sure there are many causes for bloat.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

I have given ice cubes to my Goldens...some love them (no bad reactions) my Brandy, however, is not too crazy over the ice..she'll eat them occasionally, but doesn't gobble them up like the others...I've never been concerned with bloating and ice ..however...the reason why I've stopped the ice is because it can harm their teeth (just as very hard bones can)...I was told this by my Dental Vet...he said it is the same for dogs as it is for people...chewing ice is not good...
guess there is always something to worry over


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ardeagold: what was it about raised bowls? Mine eat out of raised bowls as my last golden had megaesophagus. I thought raised were supposed to be better. Seems like you can't win no matter what you do. It's always something.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Debles said:


> Ardeagold: what was it about raised bowls? Mine eat out of raised bowls as my last golden had megaesophagus. I thought raised were supposed to be better. Seems like you can't win no matter what you do. It's always something.


 
I was wondering the same thing!  I was thinking of purchasing Beau one of those bubbles.... you know like the "boy in a bubble" he could be the "golden in a bubble" lol


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Is dog ice cream also a problem? I make it for Milly all the time (fat free organic yogurt, water, a tiny tiny tiny bit of honey, carob chips, and mushed banana or peanut butter). She loves this icy treat, and I'd hate to be causing her harm.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's had lots of ice cream treats and they've never caused any problem. I've never heard of anyone else having a problem either. 

Daisy's recent issue with bloat came from regular room temperature water. I wouldn't worry at all about the occasional ice cream treat.


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

Riley is another pp that loves ice cubes. In fact tonight he was sitting on the kitchen floor looking at the freezer, then looking at the floor, then barking at the freezer to give him an ice cube. 

When the freezer didn't comply, he grabbed his squeaky toy and squeaked out of the kitchen quite upset at the freezer.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy's recent issue with bloat came from regular room temperature water.


What happened with the regular room temperature water that caused this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I also think it depends on the dogs. If they chew the ice cubes, I can't imagine there's a problem because it's basically warm water by the time it hits their stomachs (referring to giving ice as a treat, not to putting it in their water). 
Two of my goldens can't have ice cubes because they swallow them whole and then vomit up anything and everything in their stomachs within a few minutes.
The third one chews it up for about 5 minutes and is fine.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I gave Max ice cubes all summer long - in his water bowl - he would go diving for them. I honestly think it depends on the dog if it's gonna cause a problem or not.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Romeo said:


> What happened with the regular room temperature water that caused this?


I don't believe that it can be said that her dog bloated due to room temperature water, at all. Her dog bloated post surgery, and then repeatedly. It is very likely that this would have occurred no matter the temperature of the water. Given her debilitated state, were she my dog I would not have risked giving her anything _but _room temperature water rather than risking any further shock to an already compromised system.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really understand what happened with Daisy, or why. It most likely was related to post-surgery stress because nothing we did was any different than we had always done before her surgery. It just happened, it happened in a matter of seconds, and it came exactly right after she drank some room temperature water. 

She's never had any issues with ice cubes or ice cream treats.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, my. I've never heard this before and my guys LOVE it when I drop an ice cube on the floor, or when I give one on purpose.

I'll have to look into this further...

Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think the bloat had more to do with the stress of the show than the heat. Mine have had icecubes their whole life and no problems.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love ice cubes and they get them everyday and we have had no problems.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Uh oh! Duke LOVES ice cubes. I'll have to post a picture of him "willing" them out of the ice cube dispenser.

And, we're not talking one or two a day. I'm talking 5 at a time. He messes around with them, chews them, etc. and absolutely loves them.

No vomiting, nothing. Just pure joy. Now I'm concerned. Is this bad? It can't be like the year that I put garlic powder on his free feed popcorn while he was loosing weight - can it? Yes, I did and yes I got spanked severly by his vet and then myself.

Is this really bad, or not?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> No vomiting, nothing. Just pure joy. Now I'm concerned. Is this bad? It can't be like the year that I put garlic powder on his free feed popcorn while he was loosing weight - can it? Yes, I did and yes I got spanked severly by his vet and then myself.


Wait, what's wrong with garlic!?!?

And I don't think this person's experience indicates that ice cubes are dangerous, just that giving large quantities of ice cold water to heated dogs is dangerous. Heck, Comet eats snow, carries huge icicles around, and begs for ice cubes at the freezer, and I can't see how there would be any problem unless he consumed a lot at one while he was already warm.

If a dog were overheating and sucked down some ice water, it makes perfect sense that his stomach muscles would cramp badly. Ever jump into a cold lake right after running several miles? Bad idea. That doesn't mean _all_ ice is _always_ bad. This is a great warning not to let your dog drink lots of ice water when he or she is all warmed up, but I don't think it means you need to prohibit ice forever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine get a cube every night when dad gets his diet pop. : )


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Garlic and onions are VERY toxic to dogs. It does something really bad to their blood. I didn't know back then. And, poor Duke - loved garlic! I pulled him off right away when I found out and he was fine

Also, grapes are bad as well. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> Garlic and onions are VERY toxic to dogs. It does something really bad to their blood. I didn't know back then. And, poor Duke - loved garlic! I pulled him off right away when I found out and he was fine
> 
> Also, grapes are bad as well. Who would have thunk it?


I wrote to the forum about garlic when I saw it was an ingredient in Innova dogfood. My grandfather used to give garlic to the dogs as flea prevention back in the day, and they all lived long lives. Many of the forum anwers were that garlic is just fine. It is on many no-no lists though. I am confused about garlic! Also, avacado confuses me . The joint supplement my vet loves, Dasuquin, has avacado extract(?).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have heard onions are dog toxic, and I had a very hard time tracking down the science behind that. Apparently dogs lack an enzyme we have, and there's a substance in onions (thiosulphate) that we can break down but they can't. Apparently thiosulphate interferes with red blood cell function. A little more research just now reveals that garlic has the same chemical in it, but in smaller amounts.

According to the National Geographic dog poisoning interactive feature (link), a dog would need to ingest 0.5% of its body weight in garlic to show signs of poisoning. That's about 1/4 pound of garlic for a 65 pound dog. That is _a lot_ of garlic. Apparently the damage can be cumulative, so the dog could ingest smaller amounts daily and get in trouble, but it would still be pretty substantial intake on a daily basis.

I can't find any direct studies on the subject in online searches, but I feel NatGeo is pretty reliable.

The Merck Veterinary Manual doesn't have anything to say (that I could find) about onions or garlic, but it does mention avocados. Apparently it's the leaves that are most toxic, so I doubt tiny amounts of extract pose any trouble.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I have heard onions are dog toxic, and I had a very hard time tracking down the science behind that. Apparently dogs lack an enzyme we have, and there's a substance in onions (thiosulphate) that we can break down but they can't. Apparently thiosulphate interferes with red blood cell function. A little more research just now reveals that garlic has the same chemical in it, but in smaller amounts.
> 
> According to the National Geographic dog poisoning interactive feature (link), a dog would need to ingest 0.5% of its body weight in garlic to show signs of poisoning. That's about 1/4 pound of garlic for a 65 pound dog. That is _a lot_ of garlic. Apparently the damage can be cumulative, so the dog could ingest smaller amounts daily and get in trouble, but it would still be pretty substantial intake on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


You're awesome. Thanks for sifting through the research. It gives me panic attacks. Innova just changed its garlic ingredient to pumpkin, bc of this.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, my son and hubby gave Cody about a quarter of an avocado one night while I was out with the girls. Trust me that it is toxic, as that poor boy threw up for six straight hours trying to rid his body of the offending item. Avoderm food uses avocados, but I think the real deal is a big no-no!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

To add more heat, but no more light to this discussion.

When Tessie threw up shortly after eating (likely, in retrospect, from eating too fast), my vet told me to feed her ice cubes in lieu of water. I trust my vet, and she's also got a golden of her own. This is a dog crazy town so she's seen plenty of pups of all sizes. 

My breeder, who's been at this for more than 20 years, also suggested ice cubes as a treat, especially during teething. Tessie's been getting ice cubes almost daily, and today slurped down a giant icicle, the answer (or so I thought) to the search for the perfect puppy chew toy. 

Does anyone know where I can buy a plastic bubble to keep Tessie in?

allen


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our dogs eat ice cubes off an on (whenever I go get ice for myself) all day long. I don't give ice water, but I give cold water from the tap, and it's really COLD. Plus most dogs, if they have the chance, will eat snow. We don't have any snow, but they will break ice out of their outdoor water bowls and eat that.

This email went around about a year or so ago .... and there was a discussion about it on several forums.

I don't know of anyone who's had the same experience, because of ice cubes or cold water exclusively. I do believe that other factors may have been at play, like stress and heat. Gulping any water in that situation would worry me.

I've continued to give ice cubes to ours.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

FWIW and IMHO I think alot of this comes down to amounts given and the conditions under which it is given.

Alcohol will kill you if you drink enough of it...it is technically a poison. Large amounts over long periods of time will also do damage. Drinking alcohol in frigid conditions to keep warm is also unwise and cause death. However, used in moderation and in the proper conditions, it usually does not cause problems and may actually be beneficial to health. 

I find it hard to believe that an ice cube here and there and under normal conditions is likely to cause problems. Our golden was never wild about ice cubes, but he loved ice cream and he got it a few times every summer, and he even got his very own cone. I don't think there is much difference between ice and ice cream.

Our golden also got occasional doses of garlic, onions, and as much as I hate to admit it....chocolate. Now before you crucify me, let me explain....I'm talking about occasional bites....not an entire candy bar and certainly not everyday. But he was such a sweet boy, I thought he deserved a taste every now and then even though my wife would scold me. So how much chocolate would I have to feed my golden to get him in the toxic range? I did some research. According to what I found....the toxicity range for milk chocolate in dogs is about 1 oz. per 1 lb. of body weight. So, let's say we have a 60 lb. golden laying in front of a pile of 1.5 oz. (normal candy bar size) hershey candy bars. In order to reach the toxic level he would have to eat about 38 candy bars or 60 oz. of chocolate. Now I'm sure there are outside factors which may change the toxity level...perhaps his liver is not fully functional. I'm just throwing that out as an example and I'm not saying that the liver is really involved, but anyhow I find it hard to believe that giving my golden 1/2 oz. of chocolate a few times a year is going to cause any damage.

The same goes for the ice cube. I would not be afraid to give him 1 ice cube, but a quart of ice water after a 1 mile jog in 90 degree weather may not be such a good idea.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sucker For Gold said:


> FWIW and IMHO I think alot of this comes down to amounts given and the conditions under which it is given.
> 
> Alcohol will kill you if you drink enough of it...it is technically a poison. Large amounts over long periods of time will also do damage.
> The same goes for the ice cube. I would not be afraid to give him 1 ice cube, but a quart of ice water after a 1 mile jog in 90 degree weather may not be such a good idea.


FWIW, too much _water _can be fatal to a human being. It happens every so often at a marathon, where someone overhydrates, it dilutes the electrolytes in the bloodstream excessively and they die.
It happened to a poor woman who "won" a water drinking contest on a stupid radio show where the first prize was a Wii.

Moderation in all things.

I think if you eliminated every scenario which resulted in injury or death for some other dog, your dog would eat nothing, do nothing and die of boredom. Still, worry wort that I am, I'm not sure where I come down on ice cubes, especially since I've ruled out rawhides, bones, socks, furniture, and people as things for Tessie to chew on. 

allen


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow. I am extremely glad I read this. It's in the middle of summer here, and we're going through an extremely long and tough drought. I've been giving Ori about three or four icecubes in his bowl of water just so it's cold enough for him to drink if the water is too warm. So I be aware at such a young age that it could be dangerous?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I did that with Daisy when she was much younger, when we first moved here and the summer was so hot and humid. Just a few ice cubes in her water.

She's 8 years old now. Ice cubes or ice cubes in water never caused a problem for her. And I would venture to say that had I given her ice cubes to lick on following her surgery last October instead of letting her drink her regular room temperature water, she never would have bloated at all.

In a healthy dog under normal circumstances, I personally wouldn't worry about ice cubes or ice cubes in water. But I would strongly advise caution with any water, cold or otherwise, following any type of surgery that requires anesthesia and after heavy exercise. Gulping is a major red flag. 

I could give Daisy 3 ice cubes right now and not worry at all. I still can't fill up her water bowl more than half full.


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

It is funny that I found this tonight. My puppy LOVES ice cubes and comes running every time we use the ice maker. Interestingly she has thrown up twice(once just an hour ago) right after being given 1 cube of ice. After reading this no more ice. And yes, she will think we are all big green meanies. I know sometimes we do things over and over without any consequences, but my feeling is once you know of a problem why take the chance? We'll find some other way to "treat" her. My brother's dog had surgery for bloat last summer. Almost lost a perfectly healthy dog. Printed this for the family to read (always taken better if it comes from someone else).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> I think if you eliminated every scenario which resulted in injury or death for some other dog, your dog would eat nothing, do nothing and die of boredom. Still, worry wort that I am, I'm not sure where I come down on ice cubes, especially since I've ruled out rawhides, bones, socks, furniture, and people as things for Tessie to chew on.
> 
> allen


That's why we still play with sticks and tennis balls, as well as the occasional ice cube. Yes accidents happens, but on the other hand all the goldens with whom I've lived since birth have played with sticks and tennis balls and ice cubes with no bad effects. . . Rawhide, greenies, pigs ears etc are all out bc the risks do seem too great, but after a while, nothing seems safe.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> Still, worry wort that I am, I'm not sure where I come down on ice cubes, especially since I've ruled out rawhides, bones, socks, furniture, and people as things for Tessie to chew on.


Awwww....c'mon dad! No people? Yeesh, you're the worst!


----------



## shadow0000 (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe you have minor problem about that, well you even try to search in google search to find some answer in your question about the problem of your well try also to visit some site that are related in some ice industry like ice manufacturer industry... I think you have get there some little information and idea to might use about your little problem...




____________________
_by:_ Manitowoc Ice Machine


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

glad the pooch is doing good now.

i personally cant see a problem in one or two ice cubes as a treat or even a frozen toy.

but i think the problem may arise when a large quantity of ice cold water is given in extreme heat.

the heat contrast and the sudden influx of a large quantity of coldness could possibly affect any mammal.

ever had an ice cream headache?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

> Maybe you have minor problem about that, well you even try to search in google search to find some answer in your question about the problem of your well try also to visit some site that are related in some ice industry like ice manufacturer industry... I think you have get there some little information and idea to might use about your little problem...


What? I don't understand what you're trying to say?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> What? I don't understand what you're trying to say?



I think its a spammer of some sort.. notice they included a link in their signature, which is typical of spammers on forums. Who knows.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't give ice cubes because as a child I watched a human choke on one. I also don't like ice cubes in my own drinks.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for posting this, i had no idea. I now know i won't do that to my Gracie.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up since it's summertime and we are all trying hard to keep our goldens cool. Just a little reminder to be careful.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just gave Chauncey an ice cube yesterday and noticed that he threw up immediately. He must have swallowed the ice cube whole without chewing it up for that to happen. No more ice cubes!!! That was scary enough.


----------

